# Iternet degradation



## alnav (Feb 19, 2014)

Has anyone noticed a degradation of the internet connections to overseas sites, especially UK and US, over the last 10 days? Until 10 days ago I could watch the BBC live via a proxy for most of the time. Now I have difficulty even getting Yahoo for my mail. My local speed is good at 12M so it's not a local problem. Called the technician who said it was a government decision to restrict overseas sites. Comments? :hurt:


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Indeed I have noticed the same and heard a similar explanation for my case in shanghai. Local streaming (like sohu) is excellent as ptp. Might be extra tuning of the great wall again. Biggest issue I encounter is that there are even periods where no access is possible at all to external sites.


----------



## SebastianBeijing (Sep 24, 2013)

Hey alnav,

I have noticed the same thing for some German sites, one of my favourite newsapers for instance. New restrictions are added all the time, fortunately they are often removed again, but you never know. Are you using a VPN service? This will make your internet experience a lot less frustrating.


----------

